# Wolf Run bait shop?



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Heading there tomorrow for bass. My buddy wants to fish for crappie too. Any bait shops close by. I know there is a sign coming out of town before making a left to go towards the ramp. Any ideas?


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

If you are coming down 77 just stop at the kimbolton exit that might
be the easiest


----------



## deadrabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

There's no bait shop in belle valley if comming south on 77 id also stop at kimbolton because buffalo bait and drive thru closed down the closes to wolf run would be t and l but that's in senecaville close to seneca lake

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

were is the one @ the kimbolton exit? right off the highway? u think it open on monday mornings? thanks for the help


----------



## Hig (Nov 15, 2011)

You can buy worms in Belle Valley at Liberty Grocery, and you could buy nite crawlers also at Carnes Sunoco. At least you could last year


----------

